# x pen



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone recommend this x pen? Seems like a good deal, but maybe it's not made well?

Amazon.com: Midwest Black E-Coat Exercise Pen, 24 Inches by 24 Inches: Pet Supplies

Is there another one you'd recommend more? What about the plastic ones, are they just as good?

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are the ones we use the most. Check petsupplies.com for the same expen. That price seems a little high.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

that is one we used. it is fine.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

looks good! I thought that price looked good! If you buy it at Pet Smart it's like $90 or something rediculous like that!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Is 24" tall enough?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wasn't for Tillie. LOL she was able to jump over it by the time she was 4 months old!!
I came home one day and there she was, greeting me at the front door! LOL
We ended up buying a full on 'crate' (which my mom callls a cage and I HATE that terminology!!) and she has loved it ever since!! We do still use the x-pen occasionally if we are at a friends house and it isn't safe (because of small children/food/toys) to be free roaming. As long as I stay where she can see me she is fine.
Some havs NEVER jump over the 24" x-pen though... Tillie is super athletic.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I cant keep maddie in a x pin she climbs out. I would get the tallest one they have. I have a wire one and a plastic one. I think the plastic one is stronger and can be taken apart to do more with it. I used mine for a while for three door ways.


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

We had the Midwest metal xpen which worked fine. Only downsides was it could scratch a wood floor and it does rust if it gets wet. We replaced the metal xpen with this plastic one (link below) and we are extremely happy. It is a bit pricey but worth it. It won't scratch wood floors, won't rust, it's tall enough. It has a door. It is easy to fold, take apart, etc. You can take out panels to make the xpen smaller. Or buy more panels to make it larger. I would recommend it.

Iris CI-908 Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pet Pen, 8 Panels: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The ex-pens we have are the Midwest ones too. Kodi has never challenged them, even though he can easily jump that high. I think if you have a puppy who is a climber, and they want to get out, getting a taller pen isn't likely to keep them in... They will just fall feom higher on the other side. I have one 30" one that I got in the beginning, worrying about the jumping, but it's a pain to step over. My other two are 24". Kodi is big enough that he stands with his paws on the top edge to wait for us, but wouldn't think about leaving until we let him out.

Most peoplewith climbers or jumpers end up having to put them in something that is covered... Either an ex-pen with a cover, or a crate.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> wasn't for Tillie. LOL she was able to jump over it by the time she was 4 months old!!
> I came home one day and there she was, greeting me at the front door! LOL
> We ended up buying a full on 'crate' (which my mom callls a cage and I HATE that terminology!!) and she has loved it ever since!! We do still use the x-pen occasionally if we are at a friends house and it isn't safe (because of small children/food/toys) to be free roaming. As long as I stay where she can see me she is fine.
> Some havs NEVER jump over the 24" x-pen though... Tillie is super athletic.


You may remember that Tillie and Rango are half cousins or sisters (whatever) anyway I saw this post and had to laugh Rango is a jumper. Straight up it will not be long before he can jump out of his pen. LOL


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You can also check Craigslist- sometimes you can find them for a screaming deal. 24in should be good, you can always be safe and go with 36in.:biggrin1:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

In my search for an expen, this came up. Walmart carries it in their baby section, but supposedly it's the same one that petco sells for puppies. Can any of you experienced Hav people think of a reason that this one would not work for a puppy? Of course it's out of stock at my local stores, but I'm considering ordering one. Please tell me what you think. Thanks.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/North-States-Superyard-Xt-Gate/8457890#rr


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

MopTop Havanese said:


> You can also check Craigslist- sometimes you can find them for a screaming deal. 24in should be good, you can always be safe and go with 36in.:biggrin1:


Thanks!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

We've used the Midwest for Panda since we brought her home. Like Kodi she's never challenged it. It works fine both indoors and out - I've been more than pleased...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

MopTop Havanese said:


> You can also check Craigslist- sometimes you can find them for a screaming deal. 24in should be good, you can always be safe and go with 36in.:biggrin1:


AMEN! Katie gave me this same advice when I was setting up for a puppy and I found one on Craigslist for $15!! woooooot!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL Tammy, you crack me up.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Is it good to have two xpens? Or is one enough to start with. I have a 24". Maybe I should wait and see if little Cooper (just trying that name out for the moment) will be a jumper.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think it is always good to have more than 1 x-pen if possible... you can use them SO many different ways!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo is a jumper and jumped his 24" ex-pen when he was about 4-5 months old.

Some tips:

If you leave a crate in the expen, do not put it next to the fence. My little stinker jumped on the crate to jump out of his expen.

If you plan to leave a pee pee pad in the expen, I sugguest you get something like a Ugodog. Oreo use to pee on the pad and step on his pee and make pee foot prints all over the expen floor. Ugodog put a stop to that. The poo...well...that's just another story.

See if you can get a non slip mat to put underneath the expen. Some people use MArine vinyle. I ended up using the vinyl flooring used on outside decks.

You might want to invest in a water bottle and hang it on the expen so your puppy can drink from it. I did that because Oreo like to step in his water dish and spill it all over the place.

Buy the largest Nature's Miracle jug you can find


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

angiern2004 said:


> In my search for an expen, this came up. Walmart carries it in their baby section, but supposedly it's the same one that petco sells for puppies. Can any of you experienced Hav people think of a reason that this one would not work for a puppy? Of course it's out of stock at my local stores, but I'm considering ordering one. Please tell me what you think. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/North-States-Superyard-Xt-Gate/8457890#rr


That's exactly what I'm going to use. It's a hand-me-down from mytin nieces!


----------

